# furless rats/mice



## scotland1571 (Feb 19, 2008)

do u get rat or mice that dont have any fur was wanting to breed my own but i have an allergy from animal fur


my eyes swell up like a flys when i go near a rabbit/guinea pig/horse:crazy:


----------



## scotland1571 (Feb 19, 2008)

*help*

can any1 help


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes you can.

Here are some pics of a few of mine. My older boy has not hair at all but the ohters, his young, are fuzzy to one degree or another.


----------



## scotland1571 (Feb 19, 2008)

*thanks*

cheers mate


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

scotland1571 said:


> do u get rat or mice that dont have any fur was wanting to breed my own but i have an allergy from animal fur
> 
> 
> my eyes swell up like a flys when i go near a rabbit/guinea pig/horse:crazy:


Are you sure you're allergic to FUR and not to dander? Hairless animals still have dander, even if they don't have fur.


----------

